# Landscaping Ideas



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Hey All-

I have a section right along my driveway that I'd love to spruce up a bit this spring. I have no idea what I should do with the section. Between the driveway and wall are some beautiful fieldstones. I will remove the dead grass, put down a pre-m, and then use that adhesive sand to clean up in between these and prevent future weeds.

I would really love some ideas on what to do under the bush and along the top of the wall. I could plant grass there in the fall and have it go down to the wall, but I feel like this should be for something else- I just don't know what. I would love any suggestions.

Edit to add: I don't even know what type of bush that is but it flowers purple in April. I think I have some photos of the blooms somewhere. I never looked up what it is. I though it was a forsythia before it bloomed. It looks like it needs to be cut way back.


















Jesse


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Totally biased and just my two cents, but I would get rid of the bush and either plant grass or put in a border.

Professor Pete recently did a video about using pine needles to create a border. I'm thinking about doing something like this myself. It looks like you are dealing with a bit of a slope; that might complicate a pine needle option.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEHN7aWDg8Y


----------



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

Purple flowers in spring leads me to believe it's a lilac bush. They are very fragrant in spring. If it were me I would make a beautiful perennial garden the length of that wall. If you plan it out right, you can get plants that bloom in every season. Would look beautiful


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

One thing you could consider is making an arc the from one corner of the wall, to the other corner of the wall(the opposite of the existing curve, and would make the whole area look like a football) and turn the entire area into a mulched planting bed for perennials. I'm willing to bet that area is a pain to mow, and if it were me, I'd either cut the bush that's hanging over the wall out, or trim it way back. KnockOut roses are very hardy, and you can't kill em. Lots of perennials, and some mums would look great. Prune the tall tree back too.

Judging by the second photo, the grass looks to be a bit thin, so the flowerbed would alleviate the thinning grass there.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I like the football bed idea, and second it looks like a pain to mow. You could also add a couple evergreen shrubs that would bring a little more color like golden mop cypress. Looks like it gets a lot of sun, so a dwarf crepe myrtle may do well also and provide color all through the summer, and then add some other flowering perennials of your choice around the border. I like the lilacs, so I would try to find a way to incorporate into the mulched bed.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Thanks! I am also looking at Creeping Phlox and Blue Woolly Speedwell. I will be looking into your suggestions,- the dwarf crepe myrtle looks like a good option for some summer blooms. I will have to research how is does in my zone.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Quoted from gardeningknowhow.com

"Growing Crepe Myrtle in Zone 5 If you start growing crepe myrtle in zone 5 using 'Filligree' or other cold hardy crepe myrtle cultivars, you'll also want to take precautions to follow these planting tips. They can make the difference in your plant's survival. Plant the trees in full sun. Even cold hardy crepe myrtle do better in a hot location. It also helps to do the planting in mid-summer so that the roots dig into warm soil and establish fast. Don't plant in autumn since the roots will have a harder time. Cut back your zone 5 crepe myrtle trees after the first hard freezes in autumn. Clip off all stems a few inches. Cover the plant with protective fabric, then pile mulch on top. Act before the soil freezes to better protect the root crown. Remove fabric and mulch as spring arrives. When you are growing crepe myrtle in zone 5, you'll want to fertilize the plants once a year only in spring. Irrigation during dry periods is essential.

Read more at Gardening Know How: Can Crepe Myrtle Grow In Zone 5 - Learn About Zone 5 Crepe Myrtle Trees https://www.gardeningknowhow.com/garden-how-to/gardening-by-zone/zone-5/zone-5-crepe-myrtle-trees.htm


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Jconnelly6b said:


> Quoted from gardeningknowhow.com
> 
> "Growing Crepe Myrtle in Zone 5 If you start growing crepe myrtle in zone 5 using 'Filligree' or other cold hardy crepe myrtle cultivars, you'll also want to take precautions to follow these planting tips. They can make the difference in your plant's survival. Plant the trees in full sun. Even cold hardy crepe myrtle do better in a hot location. It also helps to do the planting in mid-summer so that the roots dig into warm soil and establish fast. Don't plant in autumn since the roots will have a harder time. Cut back your zone 5 crepe myrtle trees after the first hard freezes in autumn. Clip off all stems a few inches. Cover the plant with protective fabric, then pile mulch on top. Act before the soil freezes to better protect the root crown. Remove fabric and mulch as spring arrives. When you are growing crepe myrtle in zone 5, you'll want to fertilize the plants once a year only in spring. Irrigation during dry periods is essential.
> 
> Read more at Gardening Know How: Can Crepe Myrtle Grow In Zone 5 - Learn About Zone 5 Crepe Myrtle Trees https://www.gardeningknowhow.com/garden-how-to/gardening-by-zone/zone-5/zone-5-crepe-myrtle-trees.htm


Thanks for that! I am actually in 6b, so I think it is definitely doable. I have an amazing local garden center close by so I will ask next time I am over there. It's a beautiful tree. Thanks again!


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

I ended up planting supertunias in the bed alongside my driveway.




Next I want to figure out how to plant Turkish Speedwell in between the flagstones, like this.


----------

